# New Cage



## CuriousTegu760 (Sep 4, 2009)

Heyy guys 
This is going to be my cage soon. its not finish yet but it should by tomorrow haha im so stoked about it haha 
Oo also theres going to be wood in the inside its not going to be all metal just the frame haha
but tell me what you guys think so far? 
Thanks


----------



## MIKE-ZILLA (Sep 5, 2009)

need photo


----------



## Dom3rd (Sep 5, 2009)

No picture


----------



## CuriousTegu760 (Sep 5, 2009)

ooo im sorry guys here it is:


----------



## Reflektr (Sep 5, 2009)

Woo-hoo! That is indeed going to be a boss cage! Being a fabricator with access to stainless...Kinda gives me an idea...lol. Depending on the guage, it could be a breeze to relocate compared to an all-wood enclosure. I recently built a decent sized enclosure for my veiled out of stainless and aluminum, and it's so light it's crazy. What are you planning on using for the walls of the enclosure? I'm thinking about frp "shower board" for the interior of mine. Resists moisture like crazy, and at $27 for a 4'x8' sheet, it's a mean bargain. Excellent start! I'm looking forward to seeing the finished product.

-Travis


----------



## BOOZER (Sep 5, 2009)

so lets see........ you can b-b-q and prepare lunch--- chop vegie's,marinate meat and hold yer tegu's..... sweet!!
,


----------



## MIKE-ZILLA (Sep 6, 2009)

I like it. Easy to clean,water proof and easy to move. LOOKS GREAT.


----------



## throneofjade (Sep 7, 2009)

I agree with everyone, can't wait to see it finished with everything in it.


----------



## CuriousTegu760 (Sep 7, 2009)

haha yaa im stoked for it too i guess everyones right about me preparing food on it while holdin me Gu  haha
I should be picking it up next week so ill post some pics of it


----------

